# My Staffie Caoimhe



## maitestar (Mar 31, 2010)

We also have a daughter of Josh:

Staffjoy's Keep On Talking, 'Caoimhe':

Totally nuts but oh so very sweet!

With Bryan:









Only 8 weeks old:









Having a great dinner:


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Shes, beautiful! I loveeeeeeee her color, and she has sucha sweet face.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wonderful. The baby photos are too cute. Is that your son with the pup?? He is pretty cute too!


----------

